# Pumpkins



## The Mortician (Sep 8, 2006)

Beyond a shadow of a doubt, carving pumpkins is one of my favorite parts of the Halloween season

I enjoy all aspects of carving - traditional triangle eyes to elaborate stencils and originals

Between now and All Hallows Eve, I will carve somewhere in the neighborhood of three dozen pumpkins

In my opinion, the best carving stencils are available from Ryan Wickstrand
www.zombiepumpkins.com

A different take on jack o'lanterns
www.extremepumpkins.com


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

thanks the http://www.zombiepumpkins.com/ had some good ones 
i too love to carve pumpkins. don't always have enough time though so i make wooden ones also here and there..But nothing like having real pumpkins around!


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Patch Master said:


> ...
> 
> A different take on jack o'lanterns
> www.extremepumpkins.com


I'm a big fan of ExtremePumpkins.com. I usually "borrow" an idea from that site every year. :jol:


----------



## Spike_Mangler (Oct 15, 2006)

Whoever does these is an incredible pumpkin carver. The really work with the natural form of the pumpkin.
http://www.pumpkinway.com/

*scroll across


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Carved a couple for my son's Cub Scout Den last night. We have 9 sitting on our back porch now waiting for Halloween. I borrow designs from pumpkinrot. I like some of the faces. Kind of Scary traditional. We also use the Pumpkin Master's kits on a few.
If you don't have your pumpkins yet, check out Home Depot. I've purchased 6 of ours there. Huge pumpkins for $3.99 each. A local farmer's market sells the same size for $12.00 and up.:jol:


----------



## airscapes (Oct 3, 2006)

Check out my budy Brads site! I am not much of a carver of pumpins, but If you want to learn how to make your own custom patters he has a how-to along with lots of free patters. http://www.carvingpumpkins.com/


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

man... just when I thought I had everything under control, I realize how much work nice pumpkins will be... thanks for the links. I've seen several of them before, but havn't the time to dwell on them just yet.


----------

